# Don't have a GSD yet



## sfbvarela (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi guys. I've been doing extensive research on three dogs now for about a month already reading internet sites and actually being with a GSD. Right now I'm torn between three breeds. German Shepherd, Golden Retriever, and Siberian Husky. 

I'm 20 years old from the Philippines and I can say I'm fairly experienced enough with dogs. When I was a kid, I owned a dachshund which already passed away after 11 years. Right now, I own a Japanese Spitz/West Highland Terrier mix, a Shih Tzu, and their daughter. So that makes it 3 small dogs. I think with years of experience with small dogs I can say that I may be ready for a larger one.

For my specific case, I know Huskies naturally live in cold climates, which is not the case with the Philippines. I also know that these dogs are escape artists which may be a little hard for me. But the mere appearance of the husky seems to still make me want to buy one despite all these.

Golden Retrievers I think are the easiest to handle for beginners, but I wouldn't consider myself a beginner with dogs, only with large dogs.

Here's why I decided to join this forum and actually post a topic. If ever I decide to buy a German Shepherd I first want to ask you if it will suit my specific lifestyle, or what among the three will suit my specific lifestyle. I'm years old from the Philippines(hot humid country) but I live in I guess what you could compare to a suburb in the mountains. The closest house to my house would maybe be about 50 meters and Filipinos aren't really bothered by dogs barking. 

I have a medium sized yard, in my opinion, enough for a German Shepherd, but it doesn't have a fence, a minus for the Husky. I also have the habit of just leaving my dogs on the loose, since they are small dogs and rarely run away, They just like to be in the house even if they are let off leash. I'm also willing to take him in the house to watch tv with me and let him sleep in my room during the night. I don't mind the shedding. I can also exercise them at least an hour a day, which I think is enough for the three breeds I have mentioned? 

Vet care, dog food, dog toys, and grooming in the Philippines is really cheap, not for the lack of quality but just because the cost of living in our country is really low, and besides, my parents have decent paying jobs, and I'm about to graduate college anyway, so maintenance and health care wouldn't be a problem. 

I go to school everyday but we have 2 full time helpers(maids) who sleep in our house so watching the dogs wouldn't be a problem when I'm not at home. Youngest person in our house is 18 years old.

I have never experienced being with a Golden nor a Husky, but I have experienced being with my uncle's GSD.

With that short(or long?) intro to Filipino culture and my lifestyle, do you guys think I'm ready to get a GSD? Or should I just get the Husky or the Golden? Will a GSD do well with my 3 dogs? With training, will it be okay if I just let it off leash most of the time like my 3 dogs in my unfenced yard? (I know Huskies don't do well off leash even with training)

Thanks guys. I'm sorry if I violated any rules here. first post hehe


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well welcome to the forum and I applaud you for doing your research before getting a puppy. 

I think that if you prepare yourself for either breed, you will do just fine with them. Are you planning on rescuing or buying form a reputable breeder? That will make a difference too. Neither is better than the other, it just depends on what you are looking for. 

What are you planning on doing with you dog? Not that you have to necessarily _do _anything with them, but if you want to get involved in a sport or something, that makes a difference in breed choice. If you just want a companion either will be wonderful pets  

In either way, I do not think leaving your dog running around off leash (at first, maybe never) would be a smart idea.. to achieve that luxury, you will definitely need to train it that way and that will start with being on lead a lot most of the time. 

It's great that you have people to help with your dogs while you are away for the day, as long as they are on the same page as you are with the dog, you shouldn't have a problem with that at all. I also think that either breed will be fine with your 3 little ones. 

Now speaking for a GSD specifically, they do need a lot of attention and exertion of energy. I haven't ever really added up the hours a day that Titan gets exercise but I know that cumulatively speaking, it's more than an hour. There's morning runs/walks, obedience sessions, and play time (fetch, tug, etc.).. then repeat that in the afternoon and some evenings. With the potential to have 4 dogs you will want to make sure you have enough time in your day that you are spending individual time with all of them. Especially with getting a new puppy, you have to have that one on one time to train and bond with your puppy. 

While Goldens do have energy, they are the more laid back of the 3 breeds you are looking at. The Husky and GSD are going to take more time and energy for tuckering out and exercise, in my experience. 

So it truly is a question of what exactly are you looking for in your next dog? Temperament, maintenance, drive, etc.


----------



## sfbvarela (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks wyoung. I'm actually not looking for anything. I just want a big companion. I already have 3 small dogs as lapdogs so I guess it wouldn't really matter if the GSD is not as affectionate as the Golden. 

I've observed though that my uncle's GSD is super loyal to them which is one of the main reasons why I want a GSD. I think I'm ready to own a GSD but I just want confirmation from people in this forum if a GSD would fit well under the circumstances I've mentioned before. I don't want to get a dog that won't be happy with my lifestyle.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well I have never personally owned any of the others, but I know that I got a GSD to be a companion. We did end up doing some work, but he is a companion dog. 

I haven't ever had a dog that required this amount of attention though. I couldn't just leave him to lazy around (though some can). I have my lazy days, but I know that he is just dying to get out and exercise, train, do something. When it is storming and he can't go out, or injured himself so he requires rest, he is so restless. It's a lot to get used to if you are just used to a dog that just wants to be around you and isn't very active. So, as long as you are willing to put in the time and training to your GSD, you will be fine with the breed.  Our next dog won't be a GSD because we do want a more laid back temperament, however, I can't ever see our household without at least one. They are truly wonderful dogs :wub:


----------



## sfbvarela (Jul 26, 2015)

Sounds like I should get a GSD too. Probably will get one within the week haha! Will post my new dog here as soon as I get it. Thanks!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Awesome  Just make sure to research the breeder very well, if you are rescuing, then disregard, lol. Can't wait to see him/her!


----------

